# Olivia Wilde Needs a Reality Check



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Olivia Wilde innocuously shared a naked, shot-from-behind photo of her baby son over the last week, and caught a lot of flak from the internet ... and rightfully so. This is a different world we live in nowadays, folks, and unfortunately actions have consequences like the ones Olivia suffered when most of her IG freaked out over the picture. 

She updated the "Naked Cowboy" caption to include the following: 

"Apparently unsuitable for those unaware that humans have butts."

And while the updated caption is funny and cute and -- wait for it! -- cheeky, it's still not right.

There are a lot of depraved people out there, and while this pic is a pic that we all likely have featuring our own asses, or our the backsides of our children, there are Jared Fogle-type people out there to whom this picture isn't so innocent ... and while it's a disgusting notion to behold, it doesn't go away because it's an uncomfortable reality.


----------

